

Ask HN: What Integration testing framework do you use? - turlockmike

So, at my new gig, we have 2 backend engineers and 3 front end. This is causing a problem since it means we can&#x27;t use something like capybara as it requires ruby knowledge. What types of integration testing frameworks have you used for teams with various skills?
======
rubiquity
In my experience, Capybara is the integration testing tool that teams with
various skills use. Capybara is mostly just DSLs so you can get away not
knowing Ruby all that much and still be effective with it. Will you write the
most maintainable integration test suite of all time? Likely not, but your
team can still be productive with it.

If most of your team knows JavaScript, there is CasperJS[0] which is like
Capybara but for JavaScript.

0 - [http://casperjs.org/](http://casperjs.org/)

------
lobotryas
As another poster said - of course you can use Cucumber (Capybara), just pick
the flavor for the language that your team is most familiar with.

When using Cucumber, make sure you actually write end-to-end tests that will
drive your app all the way to a result that demonstrates business value.
Otherwise, you're just writing unit tests :)

